# skulls on cemetary columns



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi! Welcome to the forum! Glad to 'see' you!

I think you can use silicone caulk as long as it says it's compatible with Styrofoam, but I also know that you can buy glue at JoAnn Fabrics that's designed for styro - http://www.joann.com/clear-styrofoam-glue/7753940.html

It's not a big bottle but for what you are doing it will be plenty. Probably other craft stores will have something similar. 

I'm not sure I would fill the whole half-skull with Great Stuff if just glueing around the edges would do the job. Maybe you have a big enough clamp where you can glue the edges of the skull, put it where you want on the column, then use the clamp to gently hold it in place.


----------



## acutermints (Aug 6, 2016)

try gorilla glue around the edges. it works good with both products. there is a youtube video out there. I think the guy made a wall not colums but it would be the same process


----------



## Antrocks (Sep 20, 2016)

awesome thank you!


----------



## slcjeeper (Mar 17, 2011)

Use Gorilla Glue. Mist both surfaces with water first, then run a thin bead. It expands 3-4 times what you put down, so it won't take much.


----------

